# EMpty sac or just too early? very happy UPDATE!!!!!!



## Heidi84

I hope someone can help as I so sad....:cry:

I was having some light pink disharge each time i was wiping and went in to have a vaginal ultrasound. Well the dr could not find anything but an empty sac.
He said that maybe it's too early but he told me not to hope too much.

Now that i think better he is calculating according to my first day of my last menstrual day. that was the 23 of october.
I did a lot of hpt starting from the 23rd of november till the 27 and they were all negative.
Now on the 29th i got the first positive HPT which it makes me think that i might have ovulated later than I thought and form the calculation, instead of being 7 weeks pregnant i might be only 6 weeks....

Am i just trying to hope for nothing or is there still hope? Please tell me what do you think?


==========================16.12.2010 UPDATE

I just came back from the ultrasound today.:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: We saw a healthy 6w and 4days baby with a cute heartbit. We were in tears, I was not expecting to see anything, the dr pointed the screen to me showing me the baby with a smile. Basically i had a late ovulation. We had prayed so much to God for this pregnancy to be healthy, and God answered!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to you all and thank you for your encouragement!


----------



## JaniceT

Hi, it could just be a little too early. At a little past 6 weeks, I also saw a sac but no heartbeat. So keep your fingers crossed and wishing you al the best.


----------



## amym

Me too - sac but no foetal pole or heartbeat - a week later my little man was there!


----------



## lizziedripping

Heartbeats can be seen from 6wks, but often they aren't - it just looks like an empty sac on u/s. It isn't at all abnormal not to see bean at this stage hun xxx


----------



## neds

I didn't see anything more than an empty sac until I was 8 weeks, 6/7 weeks was only empty sac.


----------



## Heidi84

neds said:


> I didn't see anything more than an empty sac until I was 8 weeks, 6/7 weeks was only empty sac.

thank you for giving me hope!!:hugs:


----------



## elfin2011

Yup, the doctors are a bit obsessed with the start of the last menstrual period. If your positive pregnancy test was later then that does suggest you ovulated late, and therefore it could just have been too soon.

I haven't had a scan at 6 weeks on either of my pregnancies, only scans at 5 weeks (gestational sac only) and 7 weeks (sac, baby, heartbeat) so I don't have direct experience of what you would see at 6 weeks, but it sounds like there is indeed lots of hope. 

Are you being scanned again in a week?

Claire x


----------



## Heidi84

elfin2011 said:


> Yup, the doctors are a bit obsessed with the start of the last menstrual period. If your positive pregnancy test was later then that does suggest you ovulated late, and therefore it could just have been too soon.
> 
> I haven't had a scan at 6 weeks on either of my pregnancies, only scans at 5 weeks (gestational sac only) and 7 weeks (sac, baby, heartbeat) so I don't have direct experience of what you would see at 6 weeks, but it sounds like there is indeed lots of hope.
> 
> Are you being scanned again in a week?
> 
> Claire x


thank you for your thoughts. i have another scan on friday, but today i had my blood test to see my levels, will have another one in 48 hours and then the dr will tell me what to do...i am so anxious till then-

:hugs:


----------



## Tanikit

Its good you are having bloods done as the hcg will probably tell you more than the u/s. Try www.misdiagnosedmiscarriage.com and look in the section on blighted ovums as there are many stories in there of people only seeing heart beats at 9 weeks and even later than that and seeing an empty sac before that. If you are not bleeding a lot or having a fever then rather wait and keep waiting as some babies take a while to appear on an ultrasound. At the moment I would say you are probably just too early.


----------



## Heidi84

I just came back from the ultrasound today. :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

We saw a healthy 6w and 4days baby with a cute heartbit. We were in tears, I was not expecting to see anything, the dr pointed the screen to me showing me the baby with a smile. Basically i had a late ovulation. We had prayed so much to God for this pregnancy to be healthy, and God answered!!!

to you all and thank you for your encouragement!


----------



## elfin2011

I love a happy ending! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!


----------

